# NADAC trials?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't done NADAC, but I am guessing some of it is similar to CPE in that there are a variety of games. I think if it is cheap enough to do so you should enter all of the games and see how it goes that day of the trial. If things go well on the first run and that is all you entered you will kick yourself for not having entered the others. If you think it is too stressful to run them all, just mark yourself absent and pack it in early.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you! I never considered the possibility of entering and then sitting out some classes if things aren't going well. The cost is only $10 per class, so it's not a lot to forfeit if I sign up for them and then decide not to do some.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At that price opting out day of is no big deal. I've opted out day of for obedience and agility and made much bigger donations to clubs than that!


----------



## NadacChris (Dec 4, 2014)

Rusty said:


> I'd love to hear some other people's experiences with NADAC trials; see examples of Novice course maps for regular agility, jumpers, tunnelers, or weavers; and hear any bits of advice that might be useful for a newbie.


A great way to see what certain classes look like is to do a search on youtube for 'NADAC VT Runs'. It's a program we have where you can get Qualifying runs with a video taped run, mostly for people with a lack of access to trials. But they are usually decent quality and all the classes are out there, so it's a nice way to see what you'll be doing 

Best advice I have is to be there for the briefing in the morning and read the premium for the show. There is a lot of good info in there. And don't be worried at all about asking questions. The judge should be more than happy to answer any questions you have if you can catch them during a time they aren't too busy, and the exhibitors are typically chock full of good info as well.
And definitely let them know it's your first trial, then everyone will help you out with when to walk the course, getting your dog to the line at the right time, etc.



Rusty said:


> I'm thinking of only attending for one day, but am not sure how many events I should enter. There's four I'm interested in (regular agility, jumpers, tunnelers, and weavers), but I don't know if that's too many? I'm not overly concerned about results (I have low expectations given that this is our first trial), but I do want to do everything I can to make sure it's a fun, positive experience for Begley and me.


Like others have said you can always pull out if it becomes too much at any point during the day. Keep in mind that Regular has two rounds. The only difference is that round 2 will be a reversed version of round 1. If that makes sense. So if you were to enter both Regular rounds, Jumpers, Tunnelers and Weavers you would have 5 runs that day 

Good luck at the trial and have fun! and if you have any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for the response!

A few other questions: 

(1) are maps of the course generally available to look at? I'm worried that I'll be nervous and forget where I'm supposed to be going when I'm on course.
(2) if we're doing a run that really goes sideways and we get disqualified, are we allowed to finish the run for the sake of practicing and experience? I believe I read that NADAC allows schooling in the ring, but I suppose I'm just looking for confirmation that I'm interpreting that correctly.

Thanks, and it's great to see a NADAC representative on the forum! The willingness to participate and answer questions really gives a great impression of the organisation to people who are new to the sport.


----------



## NadacChris (Dec 4, 2014)

1) It's really a clubs choice. So I can't say with 100% certainty. The norm for most clubs is to not post the maps. So that can definitely be an added challenge. Most clubs will put that info the premium.

2) You are correct! Training is allowed, to an extent. Anything done in excess will be an issue, but a little moderation and you're good to go 
Some general rules to help out with that:

Contact obstacles can be trained once, so if Begley jumps a contact and you would like to put him back on the contact you will get an Elimination, but you are still allowed to finish the course. 

Any other obstacles like jumps, weaves and tunnels you can try up to three times. And then the judge will most likely ask you to move on after the third attempt and continue the course. 

This is how most judges will handle training, with a little variation depending on how lenient they are feeling 

Definitely don't worry if you do hear the judge ask you to move on, they are just requesting for you to finish the course. Lots of times people will get stuck in an area and not realize how long they have been there, so it's just a gentle reminder.


----------

